# Scrabble Words Rearranged



## heartoflesh (Nov 17, 2005)

DORMITORY
When you rearrange the letters:
DIRTY ROOM


PRESBYTERIAN
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER


ASTRONOMER
When you rearrange the letters:
MOON STARER


DESPERATION
When you rearrange the letters:
A ROPE ENDS IT

THE EYES
When you rearrange the letters:
THEY SEE


GEORGE BUSH
When you rearrange the letters:
HE BUGS GORE


THE MORSE CODE
When you rearrange the letters:
HERE COME DOTS


SLOT MACHINES
When you rearrange the letters:
CASH LOST IN ME


ANIMOSITY
When you rearrange the letters:
IS NO AMITY


ELECTION RESULTS
When you rearrange the letters:
LIES - LET'S RECOUNT


MOTHER-IN-LAW
When you rearrange the letters:
WOMAN HITLER


SNOOZE ALARMS
When you rearrange the letters:
ALAS! NO MORE Z'S


A DECIMAL POINT
When you rearrange the letters:
IM A DOT IN PLACE


THE EARTHQUAKES
When you rearrange the letters:
THAT QUEER SHAKE


ELEVEN PLUS TWO
When you rearrange the letters:
TWELVE PLUS ONE

And finally:

PRESIDENT CLINTON OF THE USA
When you rearrange the letters
(I won't post the whole thing, but part of it is "HE FINDS INTERNS")


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 17, 2005)

that's great!!! I'm NOT EVEN touching the mother in law one though!!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> PRESBYTERIAN
> When you rearrange the letters:
> BEST IN PRAYER


Or,
PRESBYTERIANS
When you rearrange the letters:
BRITNEY SPEARS


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Or,
> PRESBYTERIANS
> When you rearrange the letters:
> BRITNEY SPEARS



Oh, now, hey...that's just...just...sinful man!!!! 







[Edited on 11-17-2005 by bond-servant]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...


Perhaps, but how many people do you think at this moment are rearranging the letters B-A-P-T-I-S-T to put me in my place?


----------



## pastorway (Nov 17, 2005)

BAPTIST

BAT PITS

STAB PIT

TAP BITS


----------



## crhoades (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> BAPTIST
> 
> BAT PITS
> ...



Missed - BAT SPIT

Which of course brings up the next logical PB debate - how much Bat Spit would it take to immerse someone for baptism and should we baptize infant bats?


----------



## crhoades (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Joshua
> 
> Aushoj
> ...



Joshua Joshua bo Boshua  fanna fo Foshua....

and yes...this is probably the lamest post I've ever made. Admins, please lower my post count by one...

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Which of course brings up the next logical PB debate - how much Bat Spit would it take to immerse someone for baptism and should we baptize infant bats?


 and


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> ...



Oh, I wasn't offended brother! My comment was tongue-in-cheek. I was actually laughing my head off when I posted the "lalala"!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Oh, I wasn't offended brother! My comment was tongue-in-cheek. I was actually laughing my head off when I posted the "lalala"!


Oh, no, I knew I'd have to try a lot harder than that to offend you.

Working on it,
Bob


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 17, 2005)

Jamal Colleen

Clean Mall, Joe!

Yep, it works! (And now ya'll know what the J stands for...don't ask, any story that explains how a little white girl was named Jamal is a long one)


----------

